# Sr Dog in need of help



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know where Copper is located? If he's in the north east, I'll help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the thread. I hope someone can help the dog. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50079&page=2


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senior Copper is in MICHIGAN Kill Shelter*

*Senior Copper is in Michigan Kill Shelter:*

*Additional info on Copper:

A fellow member of the Lab Forum has posted the following on the thread for Copper:
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/...ever-t7314361.html?t=7314361&highlight=Copper

Quote:
I have had a chance to talk to Pat at Furry Friends and she was Copper's neighbor for years!

He is not adopted yet and only has until Monday to find a home.This is what I found out about him - I happen to be able to talk to someone who was a neighbor of the dog.

He would make a good companion dog as he loves attention. He's had a rather rough time of it the last year. He does not get along with all dogs though he has gotten along with another lab that the people had and another small dog that they had. He did run across the street when he got loose and jump on a dog that he didn't like. He seems to have his likes and dislikes - heard he doesn't like cats, either. So, it's debatable what dogs he'd get along with. These neighbors had two kids (apparently gets along with kids) who were constantly leaving the gate open and he'd go stand in the middle of 14 mile Rd. He IS housebroken. In fact, a neighbor would sometimes go in and take care of him while the family was gone. Then, after the neighbors across the street complained and called the police when he kept getting loose, the wife gave him to her ex-husband. The ex lived with his mother who didn't like dogs so they kept him outside, which was hard on him because he wasn't used to being kept outside. When they decided to take him to the shelter (moving) he was so terrified he pooped on the floor in the waiting room - hence the label "Not housebroken" (when he really is used to being an inside dog). 

The shelter labeled Copper as not good with dogs/cats. It really has had an impact on possible rescue. Poor guy seems to have gone through a lot the past year.

__
RachelHere is COPPER-POOR BOY-HE WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON MONDAY!!
Michigan-copper-senior golden at shelter!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MY FRIEND THAT EMLD. ME ABOUT COPPER SAID THIS POUND SELLS TO RESEARCH!

http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcon...eDogViewer.asp


Tag No: 65 

Last date available for adoption: 2/3/2009 

Sex: Male 

Age: 8 Years 

Breed: Golden Retriever 

Name: Copper 
Feb 3 will be this Boys last day of life.http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcon...orAdoption.htm to see more dogsContact:Livingston County Animal ControlEmail: [email protected]418 S. Highlander Way | Howell, MI 48843517.546.2154 | 517.546.0232 Fax Tag No: 65 Last date available for adoption: 2/3/2009 Sex: Male Age: 8 Years Breed: Golden Retriever Name: Copper *


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Ljilly28: please see above post and link. 
this senior boy needs help


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Update: it sounds like Copper has found safety! 
see thread in Rescue Cases.
HOORAY!


----------

